# No Train found!!! MTH DCS Trouble.



## Perrymedik

I am setting up my DCS for the first time (Rookie). I have a Lionel Trainmaster KW Transformer with (In-line Fuse) feeding (Red wire on the B terminal and Black wire on the U terminal) into my TIU (Fixed 1 Input) (Red on Red, Black on Black), then from Fixed 1 Output into my Atlas O Terminal Track (Red on A, Black on U). When I turn the Transformer on, the Engine ( MTH EMD SD40-2 Diesel) lights up and starts making "Train Sounds". However, I can not get the hand held remote to recognize that there is a train on the tracks. I am able to get the train to run manually, by using the direction indicator on the Lionel transformer, but nothing with the Remote. I have tried seperating a small portion of track from the rest of the run, I have tried facing the train both directions. I belive the battery is charged because the train makes it's shuting down sounds after i remove power from the track.

Please tell me what to do. This is very dissappointing. I was very much looking forward to getting this system running with now problems, but it has been a head ach thus far.

Thank you!

Cory


----------



## Perrymedik

Also, I forgot to mention that I am using 14g wireing.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Hi Cory, welcome to the forum.

In order to run the train with the DCS system, you first have to add the locomotive to the remote.


Press the Menu Button.
Use the thumbwheel, scroll down to SYSTEM, press the thumbwheel to select.
Select ENGINE SETUP, press the thumbwheel to select.
Select ADD ENGINE, press the thumbwheel to select.
Select MTH ENGINE, press the thumbwheel to select.

Exit the menu system by pressing menu until you're at the main screen.

Press the READ button on the remote to read all locomotives on the track.

You should then be able to press the ENG button and select from the active engines and run the locomotive.


----------



## Perrymedik

John, 

Thank you for the reply!

That's the problem though. I've done exactly like you've said more times then I can count and it still tells me "No engine found"!!

Very frustrating. I have tried these same steps on the Dash-8 Diesel Locomotive that I have as well. I bought both of them with the intent of lashing them together and having a very long Norfolk Souther Line this year. 

I've never done DCS before, and the fact that I can get both trains to run Conventionally using the hand controler on my Transformer, tells me that the trains are working (likely), but I must be doing something wrong with my set up.

I'm not a real smart guy though, so any help would be appreciated.

Also, I just purchased a phone reciver cord and plugged the remote directly into the TIU but with no success.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

OK, first off, if the remote is finding the TIU, the phone cord is not needed.

When you turn on the input power to the TIU, do you see the light near the FIXED INPUT #2 through the grill blink once? Have you jumpered the input power over to FIXED INPUT #2 and tried the FIXED OUTPUT #2?

Is this a new TIU? What revision is it? Look at the label on the bottom.

From the SYSTEM menu, go to TIU SETUP, then to RESET TIU, and finally do a FACTORY RESET.

See if that helps.


----------



## Perrymedik

John,

1. How do I know if the remote is finding the TIU?

2. I don't see a light blink. There is a red light in the corner of the TIU that comes on and stays on when I apply power.

3. No I do not have them jumpered. When you say "Jumpered" do you mean switch the power over to Fixed Input #2 with power no longer going to Fixed Input #1, or should both of them be reciveing power?

4. The TIU is used - but new to me. Rev 13A

5. Should I do the above steps before I do the TIU Reset?


----------



## Perrymedik

Disregard #1. I hit the read button and it said it was there as TIU 1.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

First question, are you SURE this is a working TIU? If you bought it used, do you trust the seller?

I'd do the TIU factory reset first. You don't know what is configured, this is the easy way to get it back to defaults.

Next, I'd connect the input power to both the FIXED #1 INPUT and the FIXED #2 INPUT. You have to power #1 or connect aux power or the TIU won't work.

The blinking light only happens when you power up, after that it's just off. What version of firmware are you running?


----------



## Perrymedik

I'm going to go do the Jumpers and the TIU reset right now and I'll let you know if that at least gives me a light.

As for firmware version I'm not sure how to find that on the TIU, but when I turn on the remote it says 4.10, if that's what your looking for.

I bought it off of Amazon.com. It was listed as working with no issues, it just didn't come with any cables, manual or CD. But it was in the original box. All of which means nothing to determin if it works or not, I know.

I'll do the Jumpers and let you know.

Thank you!


----------



## Perrymedik

UPDATE: 

I've Jumpered Fixed 1 & 2 Input together. Still no sign of a blinking light by Fixed 2 Output, however, the light in the corner by the remote input plug that comes on does blink One time, and remains on.

I also changed the leads going to the track over to Fixe output #2.

The only change is that the engine still comes one when I apply power, but now it doesn't move. Don't know if that is good or bad.

What shall I do next?


----------



## Perrymedik

UPDATE #2:

Since I wasn't getting much from the Jumpers being connected to Fixed Input #2, I changed them to the Variable input #1. When I turned the power on this time the engine sat silent ( a change). Next when using the remote to add an engine it searched and the engine started making static like noises, then went quiet. Then my remote told me yet again "No engine to add". Feels like progress and nothing all at the same time.

What do I do now?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I'm getting the bad feeling that something may be wrong with the TIU. One issue with them is boards inside become unseated during shipping. I had to open up one of mine and stick one of the connectors back together. Maybe it's time to check inside yours. 

They come apart pretty easy, just take out the screws on the bottom and split the case. Look for anything loose.

FWIW, you can download the manual from MTH. DCS TIU User's Guide.


----------



## Perrymedik

I did use the "Recover Train" Function but it came up with nothing.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I'm somewhat at a loss here. It appears you may have a problem with the unit. At this point, I'd open it up and inspect it for any loose connections.


----------



## Perrymedik

Sounds like you may be right. I'll crack that open this evening and see what I get. I'll let you know. Thanks!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

That would be my next step. If all else fails, see if you can find some local MTH user that might check it out for you. I'd do it, but I don't think you're "local".


----------



## Perrymedik

Definitly not local! LOL! I'll have to take it to a train shop somewhere. I don't know anyone local that does the hobbie, though i am sure there is.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

If you get really desperate, you can send it up to me, and I'll test it here.


----------



## Perrymedik

So, i bought a brand new (from a dealer) TIU. Just got it about 30 minutes ago.

I am now using a Z-1000 as the power source. It is plugged directly into the fixed voltage in using the pig tails it came with. The Fixed voltage out is directly to my piece of terminal track that has one piece of 10" track attacked to be my test peice so that the trains can be ID'd.

I power it up (and now see the momentary led flash you were refering to in the TIU) and did the set up steps with the remote to get the Engines loaded and am getting the same message as before - "No engines to add". I did this with both engins.

I'm frustrated. I'm also tired of spending money.

Any idea what I am doing wrong? At this point, I've got to belive it's me.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I'm at a loss, when I got a new TIU, that's basically I did and no problem. At this point, you need to find someone local to assist. I'm sure there's something basic we're missing from a distance.


----------



## Perrymedik

Tell me if this means anything to you - When I have the train set on the track, and I apply power (i.e. I plug the Z-1000 "Brick" into the TIU) the engine turns on and begins making engin sounds. From what I think I understand from all that I've read from the TIU Manual and the Train Operating Manual this means that the train is in Conventional mode.

Would this be why I keep getting the same error message? And if so, how do I change it? I only see one switch on the engine and that is for smok On/Off.

Thoughts?

Also, could it be the remote control that's messed up? Is there a way to check?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

If the engine starts up in neutral and has sound, that means it's not receiving the DCS watchdog signal upon startup.

Since you have tried two TIU's, one being new, I'm thinking this is not a DCS issue, but rather something to do with the locomotive.

If the remote is finding the TIU, and you can navigate the menus on the TIU, there's nothing wrong with the remote. Do you have more than one remote?

Debugging is a process of elimination, you've pretty much eliminated the TIU by having another one, and since you're trying this one a single piece of track, I doubt that's the issue, though you could try another piece of track.

I'm down to the locomotives. What are the exact models of these units? Are you SURE the batteries are charged? When you turn off the track power, does the audio go through the normal shutdown sequence?


----------



## Perrymedik

So, I would first like to thank you for all of your help. Second I would like to apologize for being a complete idiot. Allow me to explain.

I boxed up my Engines, TIU, Remote, Terminal Track and wires and took them in to the local Train Shop. The kind gentleman (Dale of Dales Train House in Viginia Beach, VA) listened to my whole story very patiently. Took a look at both trains, and showed me on the box where they did not identify the trains as DCS Ready or compatable.

What I had done, was bought two Conventional trains.  I thought that because they were MTH that they were also DCS.

Yeah - total rookie move.

So he offered to buy them and give me credit towards an brand new NS SD70ACe #1001. It came as a set with a few cars, track and the small DCS remote with the 53w amp.

I brought it all home, placed the train on my lay out, did the required steps and walla, it recognized the train right off and I've been having a blast having zip around my track ever since.

You can see it as well as my old Santa Fe "Super Chief" running my Christmas Tree loops here (http://socialcam.com/v/d3UKYKcm?type=email)

Thanks again for all of your help!


----------

